

Ask HN: Examples of good/bad Python codebases for reading - abhaga

I am looking for some examples of good and bad Python codebases. My aim is to read through some code and learn from it. I know Django is a good example. Which other open source projects can I look at? I am open to code in any area including web apps, machine learning, networking, systems or others. Thanks!
======
candeira
Being in the same position as abhaga, I would like to add: Can you also
recommend projects that have very good tests?

It would be very interesting to rewind a project's and study how the tests and
the code were written in parallell. Thanks too!

------
ashconnor
A lot of people on SO recommend Twisted: twistedmatrix.com

